# Def ???



## ralphandmar95 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello, Looking at a Cruze Diesel. I put a lot of miles on cars and I am looking for fuel efficient transportation. Any problems????
Also this DEF I just found about (1st time looking at a diesel) How often do I need to fill this up? GM it is about $12.00/gal. This seems like it would start to offset the efficiency/cost effectiveness of the diesel. I put on over 700 miles a week.
Any suggestions? Worth it?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I think you mean UREA and this is filled when the car is serviced, the saving in fuel offsets any other running expenses. My diesel is 15 months old and I have not had a single warranty issue so far. With the mileage you are doing you will find the diesel ideal. Actually driving one feels more like a V6 than a 4 but with better economy than a 4. If you haven't test driven one you will be really pleased with how quiet they run and with no effort at any speed. I actually sold a 3.8 V6 to buy mine and it is better at climbing hills than the V6 was.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In the US its called DEF - Diesel Exhaust Fluid. Its UREA with some additional additives.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Im not sure you really need to buy DEF/Urea from GM. WalMart has it for a lot less expensive...

BLUE DEF Diesel Exhaust Fluid - Walmart.com

I saw this exact stuff sitting out back at the shop I usually use too. I'm pretty sure its the same thing, but maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi!

I'm in canada and i buy my def fluide from Canadian Tire and i pay 15$ in special for 2,5 gallons.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DEF is quite inexpensive from any source other than a dealer.....they don't sell enouph of it to be price competitive.
I believe the usage works out to 2 gallons per 10000 miles but a owner will have to pipe in on that.
Keep in mind the DEF is no charge top offs during the first two years or 24000 miles as well as oil changes.

My low annual mileage and short trips don't support the potental savings a Diesel can provide.....sounds like your usage would be ideal for this powertrain though.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My dealer told me that the 4.5 gal. tank should last for 10,000 miles, so filling it up at each 7500 mile service is more than often enough. I saw DEF at my local fleet/farm type store today at 2.5gal. for $10.99, so very reasonably priced if you find it at the right place.

Even better: If you have Pilot or Flying J truck stops along your route, they sell DEF at the pump, and it runs less than $3.00 a gallon! ($2.79 where I live) Cleaner and easier to fill from the pump than from a bottle too. You can find locations at:

Pilot Flying J

I would bet some other truck stop chains are starting to do this as well, so if you look carefully, you can probably fill that 4.5 gal. DEF tank for just a little more than a $10 bill.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I drive about 650 miles per week and now have just over 12000 miles on her.. haven't added any DEF yet and no warnings have come up yet ... Not sure but I think highway miles don't use it up as fast as city driving..


----------



## ralphandmar95 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, You sound like you drive as much as I do. How's your mileage been? Worth it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If you want a powerful car, that is economical to operate, than I recommend a Cruze Diesel. 

If you want a low power car, or one that is not economical to operate, than I do not recommend a Cruze Diesel. 

There are plenty of better cars that are lower powered or expensive to operate. But none that I've found that offer the Cruze Diesel's power to economy ratio. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ralphandmar95 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, You sound like you drive as much as I do. How's your mileage been? Worth it?
Ralph

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Picked up my Diesel 7 weeks ago tomorrow, and have already put on just over 4500 miles, so I'm right in the ballpark with you guys. Most of my driving is on 55mph rural Iowa highways, making this the perfect car for me. My first couple of tanks, I was seeing 45-49mpg, but now with cold temperatures and winter fuel, I'm seeing closer to 39. Still averaging over 40 for the lifetime of the car, though, and expecting to see those high-40's again when spring rolls around. My best 25 mile stretch so far has been 64.6mpg, and my best 50 miles has been 56.4mpg.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

definitely go with the cruze TD my ol lady drives 140 miles/day 7 days a wk
its worth the costs!!! savings is much better
gassers dont hold value either,
PLEASE BUY CRUSE DIESEL
we avg 48 mpg our highest is 59.6 mpg
we have 11.8K on ours and never added def bs fluid to it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> we have 11.8K on ours and never added def bs fluid to it


....when you run out, the car goes into a gradual emissions "limp" mode until you refill the tank.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

if your mainly highway then it's an easy call for me.. 700 miles on 1 tank is easy with highway driving and it costs me about 65 to fill it .. check my fuelly log to see the mileage every week.. this is almost 90% highway and I think I can show you my mileage almost from new..
View attachment 46825
Can't promise you the same but the potential is there


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Second pic is only for 31 miles so ignore that one


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys I am curious exactly what is diesel exhaust fluid? Here at work we have Ford diesel shuttle buses and none of them have this fluid in them. In the Chevy Cruze diesel where does it go and why does it need it?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is man made urea (cow urine).
It is injected ahead of the 'scrubber' a device that looks like a catalytic converter but runs much hotter.
The urea, injected into the very hot exaust, raises the temperature in the 'scrubber' to assist it in cleaning itself.

It is a way to meet emissions without the additional fuel being injected into the exaust of your Fords.
Same result, but a cheap (for the manufacturer) way to keep the 'scrubber' operating.
There is a very noticeable mileage loss with the Ford system and you can see it go to work whenever the exaust is smoking....thats when the fuel is being dumped into the exaust.

Rob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the def is sprayed in the exhaust to reduce nox

diesel is sprayed to raise the temp to burn off the dpf


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am assuming that you are not too fond of the Chevy Cruze diesel. I have the Chevy Cruze Eco and I'm very happy with 46/47 miles per gallon out of my gas motor. 

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ralphandmar95 said:


> Hello, Looking at a Cruze Diesel. I put a lot of miles on cars and I am looking for fuel efficient transportation. Any problems????
> Also this DEF I just found about (1st time looking at a diesel) How often do I need to fill this up? GM it is about $12.00/gal. This seems like it would start to offset the efficiency/cost effectiveness of the diesel. I put on over 700 miles a week.
> Any suggestions? Worth it?


Ralph I've seen numerous posts questioning the Cruze. Your a smart person not everyone does this but inhave to this this:

Get the Cruze. We will help you from the first mile you put on it and on... heh

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ralph have you driven one yet? You can search the forums all day and find things that will make you feel like you shouldn't buy one but it is ultimately up to you. The thing about forums is people mainly post when they have a problem and it can turn you off quickly about a car. Just go drive one and see what you think, if you don't like it don't buy it. If you really like it then buy it.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Agreed.. Take one for a test drive.. The only way to find out if you like driving it..


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Robby said:


> It is man made urea (cow urine).
> It is injected ahead of the 'scrubber' a device that looks like a catalytic converter but runs much hotter.
> The urea, injected into the very hot exaust, raises the temperature in the 'scrubber' to assist it in cleaning itself.
> 
> ...


Yup, as Boraz stated, it is not for raising the exhaust temperature. Urea will react with the nitrous oxides in the exhaust to form ammonia and water vapor. I suppose there's a chance it could be an exothermic reaction (I haven't checked), but its primary purpose is not for raising exhaust temperatures. Typically the exhaust temperature will be raised periodically to clean out the particulate filter and this is often done by either a dedicated diesel injector in the exhaust or by injecting additional diesel into the engine during or just before the exhaust stroke.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 29K miles on mine and love it. Highway fuel mileage regularly around 50 MPG. DEF is about 2-3 gallons every 7500 miles. No issues at all with the car. I have lately been driving 1500+ miles a week.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Excellent discussion...I seem to learn something new about my Cruze every time I read new CD threads. Thanks.


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

DEF injection is used to meet the emission standards set by the EPA.It is the safest way the inject ammonia w/o harming the population.The system does not inject until the exhaust temp is 375'f.You want to make very sure that the fluid is clear and does not appear to have snow flakes in it as the system cannot pump undissolved fluid


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Since DEF is 2/3 water, has anybody thought about adding a water based fragrance to the DEF tank?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I have the Chevy Cruze Eco and I'm very happy with 46/47 miles per gallon out of my gas motor.


If one is fine with rowing gears, the ECO manual transmission can have as low of cost per mile as the cruze diesel, with $8,000 less invested up front.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

spacedout said:


> If one is fine with rowing gears, the ECO manual transmission can have as low of cost per mile as the cruze diesel, with $8,000 less invested up front.


Street's closed Pizza Boy! Find a new way home! This is the Diesel forum - RAWR!!!!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

ralphandmar95 said:


> Hello, Looking at a Cruze Diesel. I put a lot of miles on cars and I am looking for fuel efficient transportation. Any problems????
> Also this DEF I just found about (1st time looking at a diesel) How often do I need to fill this up? GM it is about $12.00/gal. This seems like it would start to offset the efficiency/cost effectiveness of the diesel. I put on over 700 miles a week.
> Any suggestions? Worth it?


We bought ours as a company car for our service staff. We've put 7,500 miles on it in just over two months. Everyone is fighting over it: may have to get another.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> If one is fine with rowing gears, the ECO manual transmission can have as low of cost per mile as the cruze diesel, with $8,000 less invested up front.


Better yet, just get a Spark LS. No, wait, get an old Geo Metro. That would certainly save you money over the cost of a new Cruze Diesel. We don't need no stinkin' driving enjoyment!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

spacedout said:


> If one is fine with rowing gears, the ECO manual transmission can have as low of cost per mile as the cruze diesel, with $8,000 less invested up front.


...and correspondingly low resale value.


----------

